# Domestic Hot Water Heat Pump



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

So I'm drinking my coffee on saturday morning at 5am, getting ready for work and I turn on t.v. This Old House was on and they were in the middle of installing a self contained electric hot water heat pump. Maybe Im out of touch with things, because I have never ever heard of this before. Has anyone else? supposed to use 1/3 less electric then conventional. seemed like a good concept but I think the energy savings must be a little squed. It was an indoor unit so even though it might use less electric to make hot water, the btu's of the ambiant air have to come from somewhere, so I think it would create higher cost for running furnace or boiler. Any thoughts?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea we discussed them in this thread...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/new-ge-water-heater-7195/


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

gladerunner said:


> Any thoughts?


Not really. I don't know what to think of them. If they turn out to be good then we'll see a lot more of them. If they don't, they'll quietly disappear. Time will tell...

Canadian distributor is Gordon R. Williams Corp. Here is a link to their page for the heater. And the link for the product brochure.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> It was an indoor unit so even though it might use less electric to make hot water, the btu's of the ambiant air have to come from somewhere, so I think it would create higher cost for running furnace or boiler. Any thoughts?


Unfortunately you have hit the nail on the head...:laughing:
The maximum efficiency of these units is in the deep south.
Rheem has a very similar unit to the GE and they make this zone chart redily available... http://www.rheem.com/Products/tank_water_heaters/hpwh/hpwhcontractor/#zones


----------

